# Eastern Ohio saugeye club schedule



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

April 14 Piedmont lake renolds boat ramp
May 12 Leesville lake main boat ramp (dam boat ramp)
June 2nd Berlin lake less boat ramp
June 23 saltfork lake morning glory ramp
July 14 Seneca lake dam boat ramp
August 4 tappan lake main boat ramp
September 15 clendening lake Marina boat ramp
October 13 attwood lake dam boat ramp
All Tournaments are from 7am to 3:30pm
100% payback!!!!!
Plaques for 1st and 2nd place finishes
$40.00 per boat no more than two persons per boat.
$10.00 optional big fish pot.
You may fish one Tournament without paying membership fee.
After your first tournament there is a $20.00 membership fee.
Regerstration and boat check starts at 6am
6 fish limit
15" min
1lb deduction for dead fish


----------

